# Hunting items *new lower price*



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Moultrie bag feeder
New 6v deer feeder battery
Pick rack deer call
Boot dryer
$25 for everything 
Pickup in Galloway Hilliard Dublin or SW Columbus 
Message me for pickup arrangements


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Update- $20 for everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

